# Why skins?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Alas, my Kindle 6" is still wrapped under the Christmas tree, dang it. (Nothing convinces hubby to let me open in early!) I'm reading as much as I can on this forum before I actually have it in my hands.

So, what is the main purpose of the skins? Is it purely decorative? Do they protect the Kindle and does the Kindle actually NEED the protection? I have clear skins on my MacAir and my iTouch and that's because those devices are inside briefcase, bags, etc. and are not in cases.

If my Kindle is in the new Medge Prodigy case (that I just ordered 2 minutes ago) why would it need a skin? 

I saw some of the photos and WOW they look great! I am 99.9% sure I'll be ordering skins, but I would like to know the benefits of them for a Kindle inside a case. (I'm now counting HOURS until I can actually hold it in my hands!!! This is torture!
Gin


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

More decorative than anything else. I like the way it feels and looks more than the naked Kindle. It is just fun personalizing it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

A skin is approximately 95% decoration and 5% protection.  It will protect from general scratches.  But if it is being kept in a jacket, that is a moot point.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with the others.  Skins are mostly a way of personalizing.  I also like the contrast I get.  Seems to make reading a bit easier.

deb


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Mostly decorative but, a skin also makes it easier to clean (I like eating buttered popcorn while reading  ) and I feel better about having the velcro (for my Oberon cover) attached to the skin rather than my Kindle itself.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Some people also feel that a dark skin makes the grey screen look closer to white (it's an optical illusion thing).

I feel that, when reading my kindle without a cover, the skin on the back provides a better grip than the smooth brushed metal.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> Some people also feel that a dark skin makes the grey screen look closer to white (it's an optical illusion thing)....


I've found this to be true for me. I don't know if it's psychological or physiological or some of both, but it does seem to aid the contrast -- not hugely, but noticeably. I think Amazon should come out with an alternate color for the case, maybe a charcoal gray?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

skins are for show and to put some personality into ur reader


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I see that I will need (yes NEED) 3 cases and at least three skins to jazz up the cases! Yes, I really do think I just NEED those things!

Gosh, will Christmas ever get here? I want my Kindle!!!


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Why wear clothes?   Same reason as a skin on a kindle, looks better for most folks.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Totally unnecessary, and, I would think, rather distracting.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

On one of the threads someone asked to see skinned Kindles. They looked really cool! Knowing me, I probably have to have some matching cases and skins. 

I presume that the skin is reusable


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

drenee said:


> I agree with the others. Skins are mostly a way of personalizing. I also like the contrast I get. Seems to make reading a bit easier.
> 
> deb


This is why I went with the Dark Burlwood from Decalgirl, seemed like a neat way to personalize AND not too busy and distracting to the eye.

Scott


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

A skin can be taken off and possibly reused but it's not something you put on the Kindle Sunday and change on Tuesday.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I never put the skin on my K1 and it got kind of grungy, so with K2 and DX.. they got skins right away.

And I like the feel of the skin and the designs as well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Skins **may** be reusable if you're extremely careful in removing it.  Many people tear it accidentally by trying to pull it off too quickly; hence, most of us consider them for one time use only.

I'm another one who hated the stark white plastic, and found the darker skin improved contrast.  I also find a dark abstract pattern to be far less distracting than the white was.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My fabulous custom skin from DecalGirl, in addition to looking quite fetching, protects me from all evil-doers, radioactivity, total BS and the occasional attack of killer bees.  It also has the ability to put me in a trance like state (AKA sleep) when I have done enough reading.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I kinda think that the leopard skin on my iPod protects me from Barney (buffalo bull).  When he starts acting up, I just show him my iPod and that makes him think "If she can do that to a LEOPARD, what will she do to me?"  My kindle will just have a tame butterfly skin on it because after all, that's for reading and relaxing you know, not for buffalo repellent.


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

How well do skins hold up? Does the print wear well? And, do you have to add all the button pieces individually or does the skin apply all at once? I am terrible with applying stickers on anything and all your photos look so neat. I'm afraid that I would not be able to get the same result.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

They are just super fun!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm convinced I do not want a nekkid Kindle! I have ordered the Oberon da Vinci case in Saddle. I will probably order Quest from decagirl. I will wait for the case to arrive, then show an enlarged Quest skin and hold up my cover. I prefer a darker book to a lighter book. (Bad, tired, old eyes.) 

I'm on book #2 since getting my K2 on Christmas day!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I'm convinced I do not want a nekkid Kindle! I have ordered the Oberon da Vinci case in Saddle. I will probably order Quest from decagirl. I will wait for the case to arrive, then show an enlarged Quest skin and hold up my cover. I prefer a darker book to a lighter book. (Bad, tired, old eyes.)
> I'm on book #2 since getting my K2 on Christmas day!


Yeah - can't wait to see! And yes, you will find yourself flying through books! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

to personalise, and to protect the whitness  it would bug me if it got discoloured, so with a skin on I don't have to worry about that


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sendie said:


> I kinda think that the leopard skin on my iPod protects me from Barney (buffalo bull). When he starts acting up, I just show him my iPod and that makes him think "If she can do that to a LEOPARD, what will she do to me?" My kindle will just have a tame butterfly skin on it because after all, that's for reading and relaxing you know, not for buffalo repellent.


This is the best reason for a skin I've ever heard. My chuckle for the day.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sendie said:


> I kinda think that the leopard skin on my iPod protects me from Barney (buffalo bull). When he starts acting up, I just show him my iPod and that makes him think "If she can do that to a LEOPARD, what will she do to me?"


This is the best reason for a skin I've ever heard. My chuckle for the day.
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My M-Edge arrived yesterday, but I didn't find it until this morning! I dashed out, opened the box, and now my Kindle is in Case No. 2 (JAVOedge was the first to arrive.) My much anticipated Oberon has not yet arrived.

I'm finished as far as cases go. Now I will move on to skins. I think Quest from decagirl will go well with my brown M-Edge as well as my Saddle da vinci from Oberon.

My newest read (Chapter 1) is very good already: Murder Takes the Cake. I should have a RED case for this book. I'm tempted to change cases depending on the type of book. Is that nuts?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> My newest read (Chapter 1) is very good already: Murder Takes the Cake. I should have a RED case for this book. I'm tempted to change cases depending on the type of book. Is that nuts?


You will need several cases/covers unless you only read a few genres - so quite an enablers' dream, right? And you ask _us _if that's nuts??


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had my Kindle for about a month.  All I've cared about is reading, reading, reading.  Now however, I am looking at skins for the contrast and for the fun.  I have also started to look at cases.  I do have the plain case that was suggested when I ordered my Kindle but a nicer case would be more fun.

For now, my Kindle goes everywhere with me.  I can't get enough of it.  I am taking my time deciding what kind of accessories I need.  I have ordered the upgrade warranty.  I know some people don't feel it is necessary.  To me, it feels comforting to have it.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

Accessories!  I need a new case/bag for mine.  Love my new decagirl skin.  I have a great padded pocket bag that holds the charger & room for a few extras (from etsy.com, another addiction).  

My K holds a charge so well, I'm thinking a smaller protective case for everday.  Medge purse on ebags?  Borsa Bella - can't decide what fabric!!!  Maybe an Oberon . . . mmmm! 
So many choices!

Cheri aka OwlEyez


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

They are really so much fun!


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> My M-Edge arrived yesterday, but I didn't find it until this morning! I dashed out, opened the box, and now my Kindle is in Case No. 2 (JAVOedge was the first to arrive.) My much anticipated Oberon has not yet arrived.
> 
> I'm finished as far as cases go. Now I will move on to skins. I think Quest from decagirl will go well with my brown M-Edge as well as my Saddle da vinci from Oberon.
> 
> ...


----------

